# concientización



## pedro_ramos_2

Please dear people of the forum:
I need know Waths is the traslation for the spanish verb "concientizacion " to english.
Thanks.
pedro.


----------



## pedro_ramos_2

Sorry, because I dont planed good my question, I need mor research. The standar spanish word is "concienciacion", but really It is no used in my country, and the best verben translation is: to make aware (of).


----------



## amalan2k

creo que es conscientous o conscientousness. Digame que significa la palabra y te puedo ayudar mas.

Avanti


----------



## lauranazario

pedro_ramos_2 said:
			
		

> Please dear people of the forum:
> I need know Waths is the traslation for the spanish verb "concientizacion " to english.
> Thanks.
> pedro.



Well... "conscientización" is a noun, not a verb. "Conscientizar" is the verb.

conscientización = awareness
conscientizar = create awareness

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cristóbal

Si te refieres al verbo español "concientizarse" entonces tienes razón, sería "to become aware of"
Te pongo un ejemplo:
"Los políticos no se han concientizado del grado de apatía que existe en el mundo en cuanto a..."
"Politicians have not become aware of the degree of apathy that exists in the world in reference to..."

Hope that helps... ¿querrías que te corrigiera tu inglés?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Si te refieres al verbo español "concientizarse" entonces tienes razón, sería "to become aware of"
> Te pongo un ejemplo:
> "Los políticos no se han concientizado del grado de apatía que existe en el mundo en cuanto a..."
> "Politicians have not become aware of the degree of apathy that exists in the world in reference to..."
> 
> Hope that helps... ¿querrías que te corrigiera tu inglés?


 
En España no he oido jamás concietizar(se), menos aún conscietizar(se), pero el español es vasto y diverso.
Aquí se emplea concienciar(se).
En cualquier caso, lauranazario y cristóbal te han dado buenas traducciones al inglés.


----------



## Faith

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> En España no he oido jamás concietizar(se), menos aún conscietizar(se), pero el español es vasto y diverso.
> Aquí se emplea concienciar(se).
> En cualquier caso, lauranazario y cristóbal te han dado buenas traducciones al inglés.


 
Exacto, aquí eso no existe. Es más suena a Spanglish


----------



## Lutino

En efecto "concientizarse" no existe en castellano estandar, a estas alturas no habría que asustarse de estos "palabros" pues si salimos de España el castellano está totalmente contaminado por el inglés, lo que está derivando en palabras como esta. Concienciarse es lo correcto. Estas traducciones deberían evitarse en lo posible, ya que existe un equivalente en castellano y no se hace otra cosa que confundir a los que quieren aprender castellano y también se contamina una lengua tan bonita como la nuestra.


----------



## supercrom

Acá en el Perú, sí usamos *concientización* que deviene de concientizar (< conciencia)... por estos rumbos la mayoría de lagente no es muy consciente de lo que hace, es por eso que se hacen campañas de concienciación (como sería la forma estándar no usada aquí).
Esto no es ni Spanglish ni español contaminado, simplemente es una forma creativa de usar métodos validos de generación de formas... otro ejemplo es el carnetización y recarnetización (ambas se usan mucho) que se refieren al procedimiento de obtener carnés (< _carnet_). Algunos dicen que como es carné, debiera ser carnización o algo así, pero no suena (parece que la *t* sale a la superficie en este caso).

*CROM*


----------



## Lutino

Bueno, partamos del hecho de que no existe en castellano, estamos hablando de una forma dialectal, en este caso oral, de una palabra. Así que debemos enseñarles a los que aprenden las formas estándares y que más se utilizan, no las formas dialectales.


----------



## Marc1

Lutino said:
			
		

> Bueno, partamos del hecho de que no existe en castellano, estamos hablando de una forma dialectal, en este caso oral, de una palabra. Así que debemos enseñarles a los que aprenden las formas estándares y que más se utilizan, no las formas dialectales.



Tal vez "Concienciarse" es una palabra que refiere a la conciencia en el sentido religioso o moral y "concientizase" al pensamiento conciente (en vez del subconciente), claramente dos cosas distintas.

Coincido plenamente con tu comentario de mantener cierta formalidad en el idioma. Normalmente todo estudiante se interesa del término correcto. Sin embargo parece que las palabras callejeras, híbridas o coloquiales son el objeto de debates mas interesantes.

Yo estoy campañando para meter la palabra Cuchuflito en el mataburros de la RAE. Podrías yointiarme en la questiada? Plis


----------



## Lutino

Entiendo a lo que te refieres, pero si existe concienciarse ¿por qué utilizar la otra palabra si en muchos sitios no te van a entender? pienso que los usos dialectales se deben aprender una vez conocida la lengua o bien si se va a viajar a algún lugar en particular para no perderse con el habla.


----------



## vic_us

Lutino said:
			
		

> Entiendo a lo que te refieres, pero si existe concienciarse ¿por qué utilizar la otra palabra si en muchos sitios no te van a entender? pienso que los usos dialectales se deben aprender una vez conocida la lengua o bien si se va a viajar a algún lugar en particular para no perderse con el habla.



A veces la palabra _dialecto _tiene connotaciones peyorativas. Yo utilizaría, en este caso, la palabra _regionalismo_. Es interesante que la palabra _concientización _se usa en Latinoamérica, por lo menos en Argentina. 

Si en Argentina usás _concienciarse _en lugar de _concientizarse_, la gente no te va a entender. Por un lado debemos mantener la pureza del idioma pero por otro debemos entender que este tipo de maridaje entre idiomas ocurre los y salen vástagos. Y si estas nuevas palabras se incorporan al habla cotidiana, uno tiene que decidir si va a rasgarse las vestiduras por el resto de su existencia o si uno las va a aceptar y usar.


----------



## cristóbal

Igual también pueden añadir marquisnáfoni.


----------



## Lutino

Por eso decía de enseñar siempre el estandar y luego los usos dialectales, pero ten en cuenta que en España jamás se va a usar eso,es un uso dialectal de sudamérica. 
Por otro lado decirte que dialecto no tiene uso peyorativo, otra cosa es que tú lo entiendas como tal. De hecho al habla estandar se le llama dialecto estandar, al igual que existen los sociolectos, idiolectos, etc, en ningún momento se usa de forma peyorativa. Regionalismo sin embargo limita el campo, concientizarse jamás sería un regionalismo porque se usa en varios países de sudamérica. Yo soy de Cartagena y hablo dialecto cartagenero, el de Madrid dialecto madrileño, etc, es la forma de hablar de cada zona, nunca conlleva un grado de negatividad.


----------



## Faith

Pues yo sigo en mis 13, a mi me suena a Spanglish concientización. La razón es muy sencilla. La terminación -zación en español no existe, en todo caso -ción. Sin embargo en inglés si existe -zation (por ej authorization, characterization, internalization...etc etc). Así que si tomamos una raíz española concien (de conciencia) y le sumamos zación (que es la versión en español de zation) y obviamente le añadimos el ti en medio por cuestiones fonéticas tenemos: concientización


----------



## Marc1

Lutino said:
			
		

> Por eso decía de enseñar siempre el estandar y luego los usos dialectales, pero ten en cuenta que en España jamás se va a usar eso,es un uso dialectal de sudamérica.
> Por otro lado decirte que dialecto no tiene uso peyorativo, otra cosa es que tú lo entiendas como tal. De hecho al habla estandar se le llama dialecto estandar, al igual que existen los sociolectos, idiolectos, etc, en ningún momento se usa de forma peyorativa. Regionalismo sin embargo limita el campo, concientizarse jamás sería un regionalismo porque se usa en varios países de sudamérica. Yo soy de Cartagena y hablo dialecto cartagenero, el de Madrid dialecto madrileño, etc, es la forma de hablar de cada zona, nunca conlleva un grado de negatividad.



Lutino, no creo que se pueda hablar de dialectos en español, aparte de los verdaderso dialectos como catalan. Dialecto es algo bien definido no un acento o un par de palabras.

El uso del idioma, las distintas influencias y el grado de educación transforman la lengua e incorporan distintos usos para una misma palabra. El límite entre lo que es "correcto" y lo "incorrecto" muchas veces es dudoso y los argumentos a favor y en contra puramente académicos.  

Personalmente, aunque reniego de la RAE y la rapidez con la que les gusta incorporar palabras "nuevas" al diccionario "multicultural" que publican, yo creo que la bastardización del idioma se lo debemos en gran parte a los hispano hablantes en el extranjero y a la fabricación "chorizo" de productos sub estandar desde Hollywood y no a los que habitan en distintos paises de habla hispana.


----------



## vic_us

Faith said:
			
		

> Pues yo sigo en mis 13, a mi me suena a Spanglish concientización. La razón es muy sencilla. La terminación -zación en español no existe, en todo caso -ción.



Pero sin embargo tenemos la palabra _colonización_, entre otras. 

*colonización**.*


* 1.* f. Acción y efecto de colonizar.  

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## vic_us

Lutino said:
			
		

> Por eso decía de enseñar siempre el estandar y luego los usos dialectales, pero ten en cuenta que en España jamás se va a usar eso,es un uso dialectal de sudamérica.
> Por otro lado decirte que dialecto no tiene uso peyorativo, otra cosa es que tú lo entiendas como tal. De hecho al habla estandar se le llama dialecto estandar, al igual que existen los sociolectos, idiolectos, etc, en ningún momento se usa de forma peyorativa. Regionalismo sin embargo limita el campo, concientizarse jamás sería un regionalismo porque se usa en varios países de sudamérica. Yo soy de Cartagena y hablo dialecto cartagenero, el de Madrid dialecto madrileño, etc, es la forma de hablar de cada zona, nunca conlleva un grado de negatividad.



Fair enough... Quizá reaccioné en base al uso popular de la palabra dialecto en Argentina. "Che, ¿y vos en qué dialecto hablás?" cuando no se le entiende a la persona lo que dice. Pero pensándolo bien, también se dice "¿En qué hablás? ¿En chino?" y el chino es un idioma.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Lutino, no creo que se pueda hablar de dialectos en español, aparte de los verdaderso dialectos como catalan.


 
Pequeña nota aclaratoria.
El catalán/valenciano, el gallego y el eusquera son lenguas, no dialectos, tanto desde el punto de vista lingüístico como jurídico, ya que están reconocidas como tales en la Constitución Española.
Carlos


----------



## Marc1

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Pequeña nota aclaratoria.
> El catalán/valenciano, el gallego y el eusquera son lenguas, no dialectos, tanto desde el punto de vista lingüístico como jurídico, ya que están reconocidas como tales en la Constitución Española.
> Carlos


Hum... bueno, no sabía. Que diferencia un idioma de un dialecto? Gallego un idioma?....tengo que avisarle al portero     

En serio...cuanta diferencia tiene que existir entre el idioma original y la variante para llamarse un dialecto?

A mi entender dialectos son los que tienen en italia y en Francia, esos que te quedas pagando y no entendés ni mu. Claro que va a salir un Piemontés y me va a decir que el de ellos es una lengua ...  

Los distintos modismos sudamericanos nunca los escuché llamar "dialectos", asi como no creo que se pueda llamar "dialecto Madrileño" al acento de Madrid. (Yo hablo con la rr alemana, puedo reclamar "derecho de dialecto"?)

Claro que si hubiera alguien que todavía habla lunfardo porteño con tuti li fioqui,* ese sí que sería un dialecto.

Es cocoliche un dialecto?   

*Dialecto Argentovés de La Boca


----------



## Lutino

En efecto el catalán, gallego y euskera son lenguas propias. 
En cuanto a lo de dialecto amigo mío, te vendría bien estudiar un poco de lingüística porque veo que desconoces lo que es un dialecto, un dialecto es la forma de hablar de un lugar sin ser lo suficientemente diferente como para decir que es una lengua, en cada lugar se utilizan palabras para designar algo que no se utilizan en otros sitios, eso son usos dialectales de la lengua, y sí en Madrid de utiliza el dialecto madrileño, en Navarra el navarro, etc. Tú dices hablar con la r alemana, eso no sería dialecto, ya que es tu uso personal del lenguaje y a eso se le llama idiolecto. Ya te digo, échale un ojo a la lingüística de este campo y te aclarará muchas cosas, yo antes también pensaba como tú.


----------



## Lutino

Un apunte más, otro forero hablaba de colonización, en efecto, pero colonización viene de colonizar, al igual que existe ralentizar, lo cual nos llevaría a ralentización. Pues bien esos ejemplos no son válidos, ya que acaban en -zar, y por narices tenemos que añadir -zación, pero el sufijo añadido no es -zación, sino -ción, ya que la última parte lleva -za, de ahí el poner -zación, pero el sufijo seguiría siendo -ción. Ralentiza-ción , coloniza-ción.


----------



## beatrizg

El hecho es que en Latinoamérica se dice concientización. Concienciación no se dice para nada. En algún momento tendrá que sea aceptado el término, por más que a algunos les suene mal, no? 
En cuanto a llamar al español que se habla en latinoamérica dialecto, estoy en desacuerdo, como la mayoria de foristas que han acudido a este thread. La verdad es que tampoco en griego se le da ese uso a la palabra dialektos.


----------



## Lutino

A ver...estamos hablando en términos lingüísticos, si no tenéis nociones de la misma es difícil poder dialogar, voy a intentar explicarme mejor. Nadie ha dicho que esté mal concientización, si no que es un uso dialectal, en mi ciudad utilizamos muchas palabras que no se usan en el resto de España y no por eso están mal, pero de ahí a que se acepte el término como propio para desplazar al otro va mucho. 
En cuanto a lo de dialecto estarás en desacuerdo, pero por mucho que te pese es un dialecto, al igual que yo hablo dialecto cartagenero, no es cuestión de que nos parezca bien o nos guste sino que es así por una serie de circunstancias lingüísticas.
En UK se utiliza "lift" y en USA "elevator", la segunda no está mal, solo es el uso dialectal que se utiliza en USA, el estandar es el primero. Espero haberme explicado mejor y que así veáis la diferencia.


----------



## lauranazario

Lutino said:
			
		

> Nadie ha dicho que esté mal concientización, si no que es un uso dialectal...



No deseo entrar en una controversia contigo, sobre todo cuando nos has dado la razón a quienes apoyamos el uso de conscientización como correcto en América Latina. Es más, la persona que hizo la pregunta original está radicada en Perú, por lo cual le hemos brindado una traducción correcta y válida para su entorno y uso lingüístico. Por ello, no comparto tu planteamiento de que podamos estar "confundiendo" a quienes nos hagan preguntas de terminología.



			
				Lutino said:
			
		

> En UK se utiliza "lift" y en USA "elevator", la segunda no está mal, solo es el uso dialectal que se utiliza en USA, el estandar es el primero.


Aquí también respetuosamente difero. Si bien lo que llamas "el estándar" efectivamente lo es para una parte del mundo, no por ello "el estándar" que se utilice en USA o en cualquier otra parte sea menos válido y por ello deba considerarse una versión "dialectal". El estandar siempre se refiere a la norma de uso correcto... y no a quién vino primero o segundo como si se tratara de una carrera o competencia deportiva.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lutino

No hay por qué entrar en controversia, se puede dialogar siempre amistosamente. Pero por ejemplo, el inglés que se enseña en la mayoría del mundo es el estandar, al igual que se hace con el castellano, el problema del uso del inglés de sudamérica...pues sinceramente que está totalmente contaminado por el inglés, ya sea en estructuras y en calcos. Nunca he dicho que los dialectos estén mal, pero si existe una palabra conocida por todos debe traducirse por esa y no por un uso dialectal. Si una empresa española te hace un encargo ¿que ocurriría? que el destinatario no te entendería, mientras que un sudamericano si entendería a un español. En este caso concientización es un calco del inglés en estructura y si se puede evitar mejor.


----------



## supercrom

No es que tal o cula palabra no exista, si se habla, ya existe... incluso jerga y anglicismos  vanos existen, así como préstamos de otras lenguas. Los sociolingüistas arguyen que cada estrato social (de acuerdo con la edad, sexo, condicion económica, nivel cultural y clase social) crea su propio lenguaje... no es tanto este caso, pero sí es asunto nuestro el hecho de usarse una palabra por otra, me parece sinceramente que esto no es incorrecto. La razón de preferencia de un uso ante otro es simple: no tuvo tanta llegada la palabra concienciación o su verbo concienciar(se) y se trató de (re)crear una palabra que imprima el significado deseado... tal vez sea coincidencia con el inglés debido al recurso de formación semejante que usan ambas lenguas (el inglés coge muchas palabras del latín).
Considero válido el uso de *concientizar*, aunque si no me dejo entender, usaré concienciar(se)... soy peruano y aquí usamos esa palabra.


----------



## vic_us

What can I say? I just love this thread! I hope it gets nominated for some category.


----------



## Marc1

> En cuanto a lo de dialecto amigo mío, te vendría bien estudiar un poco de lingüística porque veo que desconoces lo que es un dialecto



Mm, veo que a vos te vendría bien estudiar un poco de diplomacia porque veo que desconoces lo que es cortesía.     

Prrrrrrr    (Sonido producido apretando el puño entreabierto contra los labios y luego soplando y vibrando los labios como si se tratara de una trompeta) Italian : Pernacchia (Not any dialect in particular)

*Dado que yo expresé mi desconocimiento del tema y vos no pudiste iluminarnos con nada mas que un poco de parloteo inconsistente, veamos que dicen otros: http://www.scots-online.org/grammar/lang.htm*


Language or Dialect?
Popular culture usually thinks of a dialect as a substandard, low status, often rustic form of a language, usually associated with the peasantry, the working class or other parts of the community lacking in prestige. Dialects often being thought of as being some kind of erroneous deviation from the norm - an aberration of the 'proper' or standard form of language. 

The fact is that all speakers of any language are all speakers of at least one dialect - standard English for example is as much an English dialect as is any other form of English. No dialect is in any way linguistically superior to any other. 

Linguistically speaking dialects are usually regarded as dialects of a language, that is, subdivisions of a particular language 

The Parisian dialect of French
The Lancashire dialect of English
The Bavarian dialect of German 

But - What is a language? 

"A language is a collection of mutually intelligible dialects" - A definition which conveniently characterises a dialect as a subpart of a language, and provides a criteria for distinguishing between one language and another. 

Take for example, the Scandinavian languages, Norwegian, Swedish and Danish. These are usually assumed to be different languages. Speakers of these three languages can, with little effort, understand and communicate with one another. These languages are mutually intelligible.
Take for example German, assumed to be a single language. There are varieties of German which are not understood by speakers of other varieties. 

What does the above prove? One thing for certain - 'language' is not a particularly linguistic notion at all. The reason why Norwegian, Swedish, Danish and German are thought of as single languages has as much to do with political, geographical, historical, sociological and cultural reasons, as with linguistic ones. 

There for the term 'language' is relatively 'unscientific'. Linguists usually refer to 'varieties of language'. There for Norwegian Swedish and Danish could be referred to as varieties of Scandinavian. 

Accents
Accent refers to a variety which is phonetically or phonologically (pronunciation) different from other varieties. 

Dialects
A dialects is a variety which is grammatically (and perhaps lexically different) as well as phonologically different from other varieties. 

Dialects and accents frequently merge into each other without any discrete break.
(Continued in the next post)


----------



## Marc1

Geographic Dialect Continua
A dialect continuum is a chain of mutual intelligibility across geographical space. Adjacent dialects are usually intelligible but dialects which are further apart may not be mutually intelligible.

An example of such a dialect continuum is the Romance dialect continuum stretching across the Iberian peninsula through France and parts of Belguim down to the southern tip of Italy. From one place to another across this area there would be some linguistic differences distinguishing one place from the another. Some times the differences would be greater some times less, but with distance they would be cumulative. The further apart the places the greater the differences would become. As the distance increases between places communication becomes increasingly more difficult and eventually impossible. In places far apart the 'dialects' spoken are mutually unintelligible, though all across the dialect continuum a chain of mutual intelligibility exists.

In this example the continuum includes Portuguese, Spanish, Catalan, French and Italian. Where did one language end and the other begin?

Europe has many other dialect continua. The west Germanic language continuum includes Frisian, Dutch (Flemish), Low Saxon, German and Swiss German. The varieties spoken in Ostend in Belgium and Zürich in Switzerland are not mutually intelligible but are linked by a dialect continuum. Low Saxon is often regarded as a dialect of Dutch on the Netherlands and a dialect of German in Germany. The same 'language' a dialect of two different ones? Low Saxon is infact a marginalised language not a dialect of either Dutch or German.

Another dialect continuum is the north Slavic dialect continuum including Czech, Slovak, Polish, Ukrainian and Russian

As elsewhere in Europe a language continuum exists in the British Isles. Stretching from Cornwall to Shetland. Beat Glauser's research into the Scots / English linguistic border showed that the phonological an lexical borders where almost identical. One of the most marked borders in a European language continuum. This of course has to do with historical and social factors. Before the union of 1707 people in Scotland looked to court Scots as their linguistic standard whereas in England people looked to London. After the Union people in Scotland continued using Scots as an expression of their identity. To a large extent it seems as if English stops at he border and Scots Begins. 

Many Scots who speak English do so with a Scottish accent. Their grammar and lexis is standard English, sometimes with traces of Scots grammar and lexis. This is obviously a dialect of English - usually called Scottish Standard English. 

Autonomy and Heteronomy
Some varieties spoken in the west Germanic dialect continuum are considered to be dialects of Dutch while others are considered to be dialects of German. This is due to the relationship these dialects bear to their respective standard languages Dutch and German. This is simply because people in the Netherlands usually believe they are speaking Dutch, that they read and write Dutch and that the standardising influences on their dialect will be towards Dutch, and on the whole they will look towards Dutch as the standard language which normally corresponds to their vernacular. Similarly with the dialects in Germany. 

Since heteronomy and autonomy are the result of political and cultural rather than purely linguistic factors they are subject to change. For example, until 1650 part of what is now southern Sweden was part of Denmark. The dialects spoken here were then considered to be dialects of Danish. As a result of war and conquest this area became part of Sweden. Forty or fifty years later these dialects were considered dialects of Swedish although no linguistic change had taken place. These dialects had become heteronomous with respect to standard Swedish rather than Danish. 

Until the beginning of the 19th century the official language used in Norway was Danish. It was only with the reemergence of Norway as an independent nation that a distinct, autonomous standard Norwegian was developed - with two orthographies - Bokmål and Nynorsk. 

It was only in the 1920s that what we now call Afrikaans became an independent language with the acquisition of its own name, orthography and standardised grammar. Before that is was considered a form of Dutch. 

Scots was definitely an autonomous variety before 1707 with its own 'standardised' orthography and grammar. At the time no language in Europe was as standardised as they are today. The orthographic variation of the time was no different than in contemporary England. It was the result of English becoming the official language which eventually caused Scots speakers to think of English as the standard to which their vernacular was heteronomous. Scots did not cease to be spoken in 1707. 

The Scandinavian Languages Norwegian, Swedish and Danish are considered languages because they have distinct, codified, standardised forms, with their own orthographies, grammar books, and literatures; that correspond to three separate nation states. 

Many Scots who speak English do so with a Scottish accent. Their grammar and lexis is standard English, sometimes with traces of Scots grammar and lexis. This is obviously a dialect of English - usually called Scottish Standard English. 

Is Scots a dialect or a language?
Product information taken from the packaging of a Philips energy saving lamp, in Danish, Norwegian, Czech and Slovak.

Kan ikke brukes i forbindelse med dimme utstyr eller elektronisk av og på mekanismer. Ikke egnet til bruk i helt lukkede armaturer. 
Kan ikke bruges i forbindelse med lysdæmper og elektronisk tænd-sluk-ur. Ikke egnet til helt lukkede armaturer.

Nevhodné pre stmievanie, elektronické spínanie, pre fotobunky casové spínanie a senzory snímania intenzity svetla. Nevhodné prevádzkovat‘ v úplne uzavretých svietidlách.

Nevhodné pro stmívání, elektronické spínání, fotobunky. Casoá zarízeni a stmívací cidla. Nevhodné k použití do hermeticky uzavrených svítidel. 

Which is the language, which the dialect? 

Arguments put forward in order to define Scots as a language are: 

Scots has at least five dialect groups and some of these are further subdivided. 

The dialects of Scots are, with their differing pronunciation, grammar, lexis and accents, mutually intelligible to Scots speakers. English speakers often find (broad) Scots dialects unintelligible. 

An extensive literature in Scots reaching back at least 600 years, latterly without a standard written form resulting from the fact that hardly any education takes place through the medium of Scots. Even so Scots grammars have been published over the years so codification isn't completely lacking here. 

Most people consider Scotland to be a Nation, and not a peripheral region of Britain/England. 

Scots is also officially recognised. 

From the Scottish Education Department's Scots Language Factsheet (12.08.99) dealing with the Scottish Executive's Policy on the Scots Language: 

"The Scottish Executive considers the Scots language to be an important part of Scotland's distinctive linguistic and cultural heritage..." 
"The UK Government announced on 4 June 1998 its decision to sign the Council of Europe Charter for Regional or Minority Languages. This came into effect as of the 1 July 2001. The Scots language will be covered by Part II of the Charter. By applying Part II of the Charter to Scots the Government will be recognising the distinctive nature and cultural value of the language." 

"The Consultative Steering Group Report (Section 3.3 §§ 53-64 'Language') has recommended that the normal working language of the Parliament should be English but the CSG Report recognised the strong historical and cultural arguments for facilitating the use of Gaelic and Scots in the Parliament" 

"This involves teachers in valuing pupils' spoken language.... This makes children aware of the richness of the language and helps them value the Scots they may use at home or with their peers."

And the Northern Ireland Good Friday Agreement Approved by referendum on 22 May 1998: 


"Rights, safeguards and equality of opportunity. 
Economic, Social and Cultural Issues 

3. All participants recognise the importance of respect, understanding and tolerance in relation to linguistic diversity, including in Northern Ireland, the Irish language, Ulster-Scots and the languages of the various ethnic communities, all of which are part of the cultural wealth of the island of Ireland."

And the agreement between the government of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the government of Ireland establishing implementation bodies: 

"Annex 2, DEFINITIONS, Part 5, Language 
1.7 "Ullans" is to be understood as the variety of the Scots language traditionally found in parts of Northern Ireland and Donegal. "Ulster-Scots cultural issues" relate to the cultural traditions of the part of the population of Northern Ireland and the border counties which is of Scottish ancestry and the influence of their cultural traditions on others, both within the island of Ireland and in the rest of the world." 

"Annex 1, Part 5, Language 

Ulster Scots 

- promotion of greater awareness and use of Ullans and of Ulster Scots cultural issues, both within Northern Ireland and throughout the island."

At the end of the day there is no 'scientific' way to prove whether Scots is a language or a dialect. It boils down to a body's personal opinions and prejudices. We could argue about this until the cows come home - or in Scots: Till the kye comes hame.


----------



## lauranazario

Lutino said:
			
		

> Si una empresa española te hace un encargo ¿que ocurriría? que el destinatario no te entendería, mientras que un sudamericano si entendería a un español.



En primer lugar, si una empresa española me hace un encargo, trataría --por supuesto-- de utilizar palabras que fueran parte del léxico de España. Eso es obvio. Sin embargo, aparentemente te niegas a aceptar es que la persona que hizo la pregunta original estaba en Suramérica y los que le dijimos que "concientización" era la traducción correcta estábamos en lo cierto dentro del contexto Latinoamericano que compartíamos con dicho Forero. Dicho de otro modo, le hablamos en SU léxico.

En cuanto a tu segundo postulado que alega que un suramericano entendería el español de España, creo que partes de una premisa un tanto discriminatoria. ¿O es que piensas que el único español "válido" es el que se habla en España? ¡Bastantes palabras en inglés y de otros idiomas se han colado en el léxico moderno de España!

Nota al calce... Imagino (por añadidura) que te rehúsas a reconocer las tendencias de _localización_ en la industria de la traducción. Una lástima que tu visión del idioma sea una de exclusión en vez de una de crecimiento y enriquecimiento. Tus aseveraciones, postulados y planteamientos así me lo han dejado ver.

Aunque tengamos visiones diferentes, recibe mis saludos cordiales.
LN


----------



## vic_us

Tres comentarios al margen y casi inconscientes: 

Primero, ¿podríamos mantener los posts relativamente cortos? Mi capacidad de concentración no va más allá de dos párrafos (cortos, por favor). 

Segundo, ¿cómo hacen algunos para mandarte a la mierda y al mismo tiempo asegurarte que no te están mandando a la mierda? Es un don que no poseo (entre muchos otros) 

Tercero, pensé que los chistes de gallegos estaban prohibidos. A ver si después empiezan a contar chistes de argentinos.


----------



## cristóbal

vic_us said:
			
		

> Segundo, ¿cómo hacen algunos para mandarte a la mierda y al mismo tiempo asegurarte que no te están mandando a la mierda? Es un don que no poseo (entre muchos otros)



Jolín... creo que es mejor que no lo sepas.  No es ningún don. 

Lo que no entiendo yo es *esto*:

"Dijo la sartén a la caldera, quítate allá ojinegra."
pero CREO que tiene algo que ver con _esto_:



> "Mm, veo que a vos te vendría bien estudiar un poco de diplomacia porque veo que desconoces lo que es cortesía."


----------



## vic_us

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Lo que no entiendo yo es *esto*:
> 
> "Dijo la sartén a la caldera, quítate allá ojinegra."
> pero CREO que tiene algo que ver con _esto_:



_Ahí me cagaste_ (expresión argentina que denota incapacidad de encontrar respuesta a un interrogante planteado) Al usar la expresión vulgar del verbo defecar, caigo en cuenta que las heces del otro thread salpicaron para todos lados!


----------



## cuchuflete

I am happy to defer to the linguists on points of fact and theory.  Perhaps Vic or Cristóbal or some other innocent bystander can help me with the fascinating logic at play here.

Marc has taught me that...





> The fact is that all speakers of any language are all speakers of at least one dialect - *standard English for example is as much an English dialect as is any other form of English.*
> 
> But - What is a language?
> 
> "A language is a collection of mutually intelligible dialects" - A definition which conveniently characterises a dialect as a *subpart of a language*, and provides a criteria for distinguishing between one language and another.



So far, so good.  According to this explanation, AE is a dialect, as is 
BE.  Let's call them, respectively, X and Y.

Now then, Lutino has been kind enough to inform us that...


> En UK se utiliza "lift" y en USA "elevator", la segunda no está mal, solo es el uso dialectal que se utiliza en USA, el estandar es el primero.


  and he further clarifies that...



> el inglés que se enseña en la mayoría del mundo es el estandar


 by which I must assume he means to say BE, or Y in our simplified notation.

Very well.  Let's combine our new knowledge.
From Marc we know that a standard language, let's call it Z, is composed of sub-parts, or dialects, such as X and Y.  Therefore it follows that 

X + Y = Z​Remember now that Z is a standard language.

Lutino teaches us that Y is a standard language, "que se enseña en la mayoría del mundo"  though he doesn't give a source for this fascinating statistic.

Thus, given that
X + Y = Z​ and that
Y = Z​
we come to the obvious conclusion that
X = Zero or "0"​
By combining the Marcian and Lutinian theorems, we have clearly established that British English, the standard, is both a dialect and the language composed only of itself!!

Yet a language, in Marcian notation, requires more than a single dialect.
So we add back X, formerly AE=0 and the equation is solved as BS, which
is not the la primera mitad de la gran urbe porteña where they speak a wonderful dialect of Italiano, pronounced as if it were really Spanish, or some dialect thereof. 

I yield to Vic, who will doubtless recast this in a Cortázarian light.

Cuchu


----------



## Marc1

vic_us said:
			
		

> Tres comentarios al margen y casi inconscientes:
> 
> Primero, ¿podríamos mantener los posts relativamente cortos? Mi capacidad de concentración no va más allá de dos párrafos (cortos, por favor).
> 
> Segundo, ¿cómo hacen algunos para mandarte a la mierda y al mismo tiempo asegurarte que no te están mandando a la mierda? Es un don que no poseo (entre muchos otros)
> 
> Tercero, pensé que los chistes de gallegos estaban prohibidos. A ver si después empiezan a contar chistes de argentinos.



Casi inconscientes...(?) es que tus comentarios se golperon la cabeza?  
Vamos Vic_ que estoy seguro que podés leer mas de dos páginas no solo dos parágrafos. No te parece interesante el artículo? Yo no tenía ni idea de como se puede determinar lo que es un dialecto un idioma .....y para mi una lengua es la que se compra en la carnicería, se hierve largo y tendido y se sirve fria con mostaza .... mmmmm.

El don de mandarlo a uno de donde vino sin carta de recomendación es una habilidad muy divertida, se llama diplomacia y es muy útil en debates en vivo y en directo. Por cierto que pierde su lustre en el idioma escrito donde le falta la espontaneadad y tiene la contra de la permanencia y la falta de la expresión corporal. Sugiero que te anotes en un círculo de debate, son de lo mas amenos, y útiles para reconocer de que pasta estamos hechos.

Chistes: (como no sabia si de gallegos o de argentinos puse este)
Un individuo visita a un famoso cirujano y le pide que lo transforme en gallego: 
- Doctor, yo quiero ser gallego. Siendo vocación por Galicia, tengo amigos allá, me gustan sus bellezas naturales, la nobleza de su gente, en fin. ¿puede usted volverme gallego? 
- Claro que si, mi amigo, pero es una operación cara y delicada porque hay que quitar la mitad del cerebro. 
El paciente acepta y se somete al bisturí, pero durante la operación al médico se le va la mano y sólo le deja un cuarto de cerebro, pero no se lo dice. El cliente se va a convalecer a su casa, mientras al cirujano le comienzan los remordimientos, así que decide ir a confesarle todo. Llega, toca el timbre y sale el operado, que al reconocer al médico, le dice: 
- ¡Qué milagro, ché, pasá, ché, pasá! ¡Qué sorpresa!


----------



## Marc1

cristóbal said:
			
		

> "Dijo la sartén a la caldera, quítate allá ojinegra."



Díjome mi madre que porfiase, 
pero que no apostase.


----------



## Gil

Dialects
A dialects is a variety which is grammatically (and perhaps lexically different) as well as phonologically different from other varieties. 

Estudio español en Canada y me interesa el sujeto.  Mi idioma es francés pero puedo hablar inglés también.  No considero que mi francés sea un dialecto porque la gramatica usada aqui no es tan diferente como en Europa, aun cuando el acento es diferente y hay muchas palabras que son diferentes.  Creo que la definición de dialecto dada en el "largo" texto es valida y que debemos preguntarnos si la gramatica usada en varias partes del mundo es tan diferente que podemos decir que hay dialectos o no.  
Disculpa mis errores en español o castellano...


----------



## cristóbal

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I am happy to defer to the linguists on points of fact and theory.  Perhaps Vic or Cristóbal or some other innocent bystander can help me with the fascinating logic at play here.
> 
> Marc has taught me that...
> 
> So far, so good.  According to this explanation, AE is a dialect, as is
> BE.  Let's call them, respectively, X and Y.
> 
> Now then, Lutino has been kind enough to inform us that...
> and he further clarifies that...
> 
> by which I must assume he means to say BE, or Y in our simplified notation.
> 
> Very well.  Let's combine our new knowledge.
> From Marc we know that a standard language, let's call it Z, is composed of sub-parts, or dialects, such as X and Y.  Therefore it follows that
> 
> X + Y = Z​Remember now that Z is a standard language.
> 
> Lutino teaches us that Y is a standard language, "que se enseña en la mayoría del mundo"  though he doesn't give a source for this fascinating statistic.
> 
> Thus, given that
> X + Y = Z​ and that
> Y = Z​
> we come to the obvious conclusion that
> X = Zero or "0"​
> By combining the Marcian and Lutinian theorems, we have clearly established that British English, the standard, is both a dialect and the language composed only of itself!!
> 
> Yet a language, in Marcian notation, requires more than a single dialect.
> So we add back X, formerly AE=0 and the equation is solved as BS, which
> is not the la primera mitad de la gran urbe porteña where they speak a wonderful dialect of Italiano, pronounced as if it were really Spanish, or some dialect thereof.
> 
> I yield to Vic, who will doubtless recast this in a Cortázarian light.
> 
> Cuchu



Tus cálculos me parecen impecables, así que no sé qué decirte... salvo, sí, tienes razón.  Yo me inclinaría hacia decir que la definición de lengua (o lenguaje, para los que no reconocen la raíz latín de la palabra "lenguaje") que algunos están intenando imponer es una definición bastante *política* y tiene mucho más que ver con el nacionalismo, el orgullo y el poder que la verdad... ya que no encuentro por ninguna parte (en diccionarios) cual es la diferencia entre lenguaje y dialecto.  Os recomiendo que (en lugar de "porfiar" sobre temas que desconocéis y encima rehusar recurrir a recursos más bien confiables) consultéis a alguien que (si os es posible creer) conoce este tema más profundamente.
De todos modos, me da igual si llamáis el inglés americano un lenguaje, un dialecto, o un conjunto de sonidos no más inteligible que los de una vaca con diarrea.


----------



## carmen37

Lutino said:
			
		

> Bueno, partamos del hecho de que no existe en castellano, estamos hablando de una forma dialectal, en este caso oral, de una palabra. Así que debemos enseñarles a los que aprenden las formas estándares y que más se utilizan, no las formas dialectales.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Lutino. Creo que todos queremos aprender un inglés (español) que nos permita ser entendidos por la mayor parte de la gente. Si por aquí dices "concientización", puede que te entiendan, o intuyan lo que quieres decir, pero no es correcto. Bastante complicado es ya aprender lo general, como para empezar con localismos.


----------



## carmen37

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Jolín... creo que es mejor que no lo sepas. No es ningún don.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo yo es *esto*:
> 
> "Dijo la sartén a la caldera, quítate allá ojinegra."
> pero CREO que tiene algo que ver con _esto_:


 
Creo que encaja perfectamente con esta situación, Cristobal. Aunque diría el refrán de otra forma: "No te acerques que me tiznas, le dijo la sartén al cazo"


----------



## cristóbal

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Lutino. Creo que todos queremos aprender un inglés (español) que nos permita ser entendidos por la mayor parte de la gente. Si por aquí dices "concientización", puede que te entiendan, o intuyan lo que quieres decir, pero no es correcto. Bastante complicado es ya aprender lo general, como para empezar con localismos.



Pues, déjame ver si lo entiendo perfectamente:
"Concientización" no es correcto...

PERO... la RAE la tiene listada en su diccionario: 
concientización.
1. f. Am. concienciación.

así que, ¿Debo 'intuir' que aunque la mismísima RAE la reconozca como palabra (de uso americano) y equivalente a la forma española (peninsular) sigue siendo incorrecta y un "localismo"? 
Vaya, las cosas que se aprenden.


----------



## carmen37

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pues, déjame ver si lo entiendo perfectamente:
> "Concientización" no es correcto...
> 
> PERO... la RAE la tiene listada en su diccionario:
> concientización.
> 1. f. Am. concienciación.
> 
> así que, ¿Debo 'intuir' que aunque la mismísima RAE la reconozca como palabra (de uso americano) y equivalente a la forma española (peninsular) sigue siendo incorrecta y un "localismo"?
> Vaya, las cosas que se aprenden.


 

Vale, "touché", quizá el localismo sea el mío. Pero yo no te recomiendo que uses "concientización" por aquí. La mayoría de los españoles no van con el RAE en la mano y pensarán que hablas muuuuuuuuy raro.

(no te piques, acabo de aprender algo nuevo, una palabra que en 37 años no había oido nunca viviendo en Madrid)


----------



## belén

No entiendo esta actitud colonialista que aparece de vez en cuando en el foro de que el español de España es el bueno y el otro, parafraseando a un forero, es "deforme"...

¿¿Cuántas veces tendremos que recordarle a los galleguitos, gachupines, etc...que el castellano de España es uno de tantos otros castellanos del planeta, ni mejor ni peor (bueno, a juzgar por como hablan algunos de nuestros adolescentes, comparado con los de otros países, con un vocabulario triste y reducido y lleno de coletillas y palabrotas..a veces creo que se habla bastante peor por estos lares, pero bueno, eso es entrar en otra polémica y no apetece), sino, simplemente, DISTINTO..??

Por cierto, como Cristóbal informa, la RAE lo acepta. A mi con eso me basta para que nos entre en la molleja, que aunque a algunos les suene mejor o peor (en vez de sonarles más o menos raro...igual que a un mexicano le suena raríiiiiisimo que le diga "me voy a dar una vuelta a la manzana") la RAE ha llegado a la conclusión de que se usa y por tanto es totalmente correcta.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## beatrizg

belen said:
			
		

> No entiendo esta actitud colonialista que aparece de vez en cuando en el foro de que el español de España es el bueno y el otro, parafraseando a un forero, es "deforme"...
> 
> ¿¿Cuántas veces tendremos que recordarle a los galleguitos, gachupines, etc...que el castellano de España es uno de tantos otros castellanos del planeta, ni mejor ni peor (bueno, a juzgar por como hablan algunos de nuestros adolescentes, comparado con los de otros países, con un vocabulario triste y reducido y lleno de coletillas y palabrotas..a veces creo que se habla bastante peor por estos lares, pero bueno, eso es entrar en otra polémica y no apetece), sino, simplemente, DISTINTO..??
> 
> Por cierto, como Cristóbal informa, la RAE lo acepta. A mi con eso me basta para que nos entre en la molleja, que aunque a algunos les suene mejor o peor (en vez de sonarles más o menos raro...igual que a un mexicano le suena raríiiiiisimo que le diga "me voy a dar una vuelta a la manzana") la RAE ha llegado a la conclusión de que se usa y por tanto es totalmente correcta.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 

Estamos totalmente de acuerdo, Belén. El espíritu de tu post debería hacer parte de las instruciones para participar en el foro.


----------



## Lutino

Bueno, la RAE es otro tema, pero bueno tendría que meterme otra vez en temas lingüísticos y creo que lo voy a dejar porque todo el mundo hace una interpretación libre de mis palabras, jajajaja. Ya he tratado mucho este tema con expertos y claro que hay calcos en español, por eso es labor de los traductores el utilizar las palabras castellanas en vez de las inglesas. Si Laura y el otro chico argentino quieren ver maldad en mis palabras pues que la vean, yo no puedo hacer nada, solo trato de dar mi punto de vista, no digo que sea el bueno. Yo he estudiado este tema bastante a fondo y he tenido muchas conversaciones, pero bueno no quiero debatir más. Y vuelvo a decir concientización no deja de ser un uso dialectal, el castellano no es el bueno si no el original y todo lo que derive de él serán dialectos, que sean dialectos no implica que estén mal, pero algo importante es que nunca veréis a un español traducir palabras en su dialecto, ya que nadie que no fuera de su dialecto lo entendería. Yo como hablante del dialecto cartagenero jamás se me ocurriría traducir palabras como icue o cabo tripa porque solamente se utilizan aquí  y nadie las entendería.


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> No entiendo esta actitud colonialista que aparece de vez en cuando en el foro de que el español de España es el bueno y el otro, parafraseando a un forero, es "deforme"...
> 
> ¿¿Cuántas veces tendremos que recordarle a los galleguitos, gachupines, etc...que el castellano de España es uno de tantos otros castellanos del planeta, ni mejor ni peor (bueno, a juzgar por como hablan algunos de nuestros adolescentes, comparado con los de otros países, con un vocabulario triste y reducido y lleno de coletillas y palabrotas..a veces creo que se habla bastante peor por estos lares, pero bueno, eso es entrar en otra polémica y no apetece), sino, simplemente, DISTINTO..??
> 
> Por cierto, como Cristóbal informa, la RAE lo acepta. A mi con eso me basta para que nos entre en la molleja, que aunque a algunos les suene mejor o peor (en vez de sonarles más o menos raro...igual que a un mexicano le suena raríiiiiisimo que le diga "me voy a dar una vuelta a la manzana") la RAE ha llegado a la conclusión de que se usa y por tanto es totalmente correcta.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén



Te lo agradezco Belén, por las ideas, y sobretodo por la cortesía y el sentido común que se nota tan claramente en tus palabras.

No quiero seguir con polémicas, así que os dejo con una pregunta:

Lutino ha dicho que,  "...Así que debemos enseñarles a los que aprenden las formas estándares y que más se utilizan,".  

¿Qué debemos hacer en los casos en que la forma 'que más se utilizan' no sea la forma estandar?

Gracias a todos,
Cuchu [muy deforme]


----------



## Marc1

"Life is long. Take your time." - W. Marsalis   

"Life is short, do it now" Marc GG


----------



## cuchuflete

Marc1 said:
			
		

> "Life is long. Take your time." - W. Marsalis
> 
> "Life is short, do it now" Marc GG



"When you listen, you get an idea of what it takes to speak."

 - Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Marc1

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> "When you listen, you get an idea of what it takes to speak." - Wynton Marsalis



 

Hum where does that come from?    

My father used to tell us this story:

One man (deaf as a door knob) carries a sack of onion on his shoulder and another goes in the opposite direction but on the other side of the road.
He shouts to the one with the sack across the road:
- "Where are you going?"

He responds:
- "I've got onions!"  (In Italian "Ci son' cipolle")  

So in the future If I respond "Ci son' cipolle" you know I mean to say the response has no connection whatsoever.


----------



## cristóbal

Well, aren't we just a sack full of non sequitirs.


----------



## cuchuflete

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Hum where does that come from?
> 
> My father used to tell us this story:
> 
> One man (deaf as a door knob) carries a sack of onion*s* on his shoulder and another goes in the opposite direction but on the other side of the road.
> He shouts to the one with the sack across the road:
> - "Where are you going?"
> 
> He responds:
> - "I've got onions!"  (In Italian "Ci son' cipolle")
> 
> So in the future If I respond "Ci son' cipolle" you know I mean to say the response has no connection whatsoever.


It doesn't come from ningún saco de cebollas, rather from Jazz in the bittersweet blues of life by Mr. Marsalis and was presented in reply to your prior post, which may have fallen from the aforementioned bag of cipolle.


----------



## sergio11

¿Cómo que no existen en Castellano? Concientizar y concientización están en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española y son sinónimos de concienciar y concienciación respectivamente. No son "Spanglish," y por lo menos en los diccionarios ingleses comunes no existen como para decir que derivan del inglés. La traducción es la que dio Lauranazario más arriba.


----------



## cristóbal

De acuerdo, sergio, creo que acabamos de llegar a esa conclusión, por fin... sólo es que íbamos un poco lento.


----------



## Lutino

Solo dije que no existía en castellano estandar y se montó el belén  , en el diccionario de la RAE también aparecen palabras dialectales. Lo que pasa es que los del otro lado del charco se me enfadaron por decir lo de dialecto, pero hasta que los sociolingüistas no inventen otra palabra se tendrá que utilizar dialecto, todos hablamos dialectos de nuestra zona o país. Si todo esto se hubiera debatido en persona no se habría armado tanto follón ni se hubieran herido susceptibilidades y quizá yo me habría podido explicar mejor porque por aquí a veces me aturullo un poco.


----------



## pedro_ramos_2

Estimado amigos y participantes:
agradezco su contribucion y enriquecimiento a mi consulta inicial.
Concluyendo, inicialmente formule mal mi pregunta, Lauranazario, aclaro opotunamente el error "concientizar" es el sustantivo. Queda claro que la palabra estandar, verbo, es "concienciar" y yo debo usar esa palabtra al traducir.
Debo aclarar que yo traducia un texto del idioma castellano al idioma aleman y el ingles era el idioma enlace, ademas estaba tan presionado con el tiempo que no revise el diccionario on line de la real academia.
Yo soy biologo y especialista en aguas residuales. He vivido 4 años en Austria  hablando y escribiendo en idioma aleman, pero no crean que las cosas idiomaticamente hablando eran sencillas. Austria que es 14 veces mas pequeña que mi pais y es mas uniforme geograficamente hablando tiene muchos dialectos, problemas en mis trabajos grupales y en las clases, en los viajes en Austria y Suiza y problema en los mercados regioanles. Pero mis grandes discusiones lingüisticas siempre fueron del idioma castellano con una amiga filologa española. Por que?, porque siempre usamos las palabras de nuestro entorno, eso es natural. Pero a veces me desconcertaba que los amigos españoles querian decir que nuestras palabras "no sirven" y solo el estanda. A esto respondia como cristobal, nuestras palabras si estan incluidas en el diccionario de la real academia de la lengua española, asi que deben aceptarnos.  Quedoa ustedes muy agradecido. 
pedro ramos.


----------



## Riverdoc

A pesar de todo del origen de la palabra, hay 3 deletreos en este hilo:

          1.concientizar(se)
          2.concienciar(se)
          3.conscientar(se)

Puedo encontrar#1 y #2  en mi Diccionario Oxford Compacto, pero ni #3.

David(Riverdoc)


----------



## Riverdoc

¡Que hilo largo!

¿Como traduce la cita famosa de Shakespeare "much ado about nothing"?

Riomédico


----------



## Narda

Queridos todos:  La verdad es que los lenguajes son entes vivos, crecen se diversifican, cambian, se mueven, regresan.  Si vemos las lenguas mas antiguas fueron cambiando y volviéndose los lenguajes de nuestros tiempos.  Yo si he oído y usado concientizar (tomar conciencia).


----------



## sergio11

Por empezar, Pedro Ramos 2, concientizar no es un sustantivo; es un verbo, lo mismo que concienciar. El sustantivo es concientización o concienciación.

Segundo, si estás traduciendo al alemán y usando el inglés como paso intermedio, te estás complicando la vida de una manera espantosa, porque a menudo cada lengua tiene sus expresiones idiomáticas que no se pueden traducir directamente del uno al otro y cuanto más pasos intermedios utilices, más de esas vallas y callejones sin salida vas a encontrar.  Lo mejor es consultar a alguien que hable el alemán y te pueda ayudar. Ya sé que a veces no es posible, pero sería lo ideal.

Tercero, Riverdoc, conscientar no parece estar bien y tampoco aparece en el diccionario.


----------



## Javier-Vega

"concienciar" es tan localismo como "concientizar" porque exclusivamente se utiliza en Espan~a. Simplemente hay que acostumbrarse al hecho de que el idioma es muy diferente de pais a pais. Que "concientizar" provenga o no del ingles es totalmente irrelevante. El hecho es que es una palabra ya totalmente asimilada en America Latina y nada va a cambiar porque ustedes no la quieran aceptar.


----------



## Lutino

A ver...concienciar no es el localismo, ya que es de la lengua estandar, al usarse concientizar en Sudamérica, es ahí cuando se convierte en forma dialectal, porque deriva del lenguaje original. Nadie ha dicho de cambiarla, solo que una de las premisas de la traducción es traducir por un término estandar si dicho término no va a entenderse por el lector meta. Si el lector meta si lo va a entender y ese término está extendido en el lenguaje escrito, pues queda de la mano del traductor.


----------



## el_novato

A ver, a ver.

Vengo a opinar sobre otra cosa, pero del mismo "thread".  Lo de concienzar y concientizar, lo pueden hacer un rollito, y metérselo en el 
bolsillo.

Esto va para belen.




			
				belen said:
			
		

> ...  igual que a un mexicano le suena raríiiiiisimo que le diga "me voy a dar una vuelta a la manzana") ...



Ah chinga !

¿Con cuáles mexicanos has hablado?.      

La primera idea, es que hablas de un área delimitada por calles. 

Y como dijera Marc1, con gestos corporales; o como la herramienta del foro, con mas contexto, te puedo entender otras cosas (ver definiciones en la RAE   ).

 
A solo que vayas soltar las piernas, relajarte un poco, o ver al enamorado ¿para qué le das una vuelta a la manzana?.     



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> ...  Yo estoy campañando para meter la palabra Cuchuflito en el mataburros de la RAE. Podrías yointiarme en la questiada? Plis



¿Qué signfica eso Marc1?


----------



## Marc1

Yo creo que Lutino parte de una premisa falsa. El piensa que el idioma Español lo inventaron los españoles y les pertenece. Que los demás 'foráneos' que tomaron prestado el idioma no tienen derecho a cambiar el "original".

El problema es que por empezar el idioma español es, en si mismo, la deformación de otros idiomas que sufrieron el mismo destino para llegar a lo qe es ahora. 
Segundo que el idioma sufre cambios simultaneamente en todos los paises, incluso españa. El cambio se debe a un sinnumero de factores sociales políticos comerciales etc. Si escuchan las noticias de la TV de españa como yo lo hago ona vez por semana se van a sorprender de la cantidad de anglicismos que los comentaristas y otras personas usan cada vez mas. Que derecho tienen los españoles de hacer eso?
Absurdo!

A mi personalmente me resulta irritante observar la incorporación al idioma de palabras que provienen del mal uso y pobre vocabulario consequencia de una ausencia de educación formal, pero tengo bien claro que nadie me reserva el derecho de oponerme salvo con my propia seleccion de vocablos.

Lo mas cómico de toda esta debacle es que la organización que peca mas que todos en esto es la misma RAE que se afana en "oficializar" las palabras mas absurdas con una celeridad de lo mas extraña. Y que yo sepa la RAE es española ... o es que tiene argentinos infiltrados?


----------



## Lutino

Yo no he dicho que no pueda cambiar, de hecho cambia día a día, interpretáis mis palabras a vuestro antojo, solo digo que la premisa es traducir por el término estandar si no se va a entender o si es solo un uso oral, solo eso, lo he explicado en mi mensaje anterior. En cuanto a la RAE es caso aparte, jajajaja, son únicos, y sí, tienen miembros sudamericanos no solo de España.


----------



## Javier-Vega

De nuevo, "concienciar" no es un termino estandar. Es una palabra que suena muy rara en Mexico, te entendemos con un poco de trabajo pero no es para nada comun. "Concientizar" no se reduce al lenguaje oral, es una palabra que puedes encontrar en una infinidad de libros y periodicos en America Latina.


----------



## Lutino

Concienciar es el término estandar según la RAE, ya se que allí utilizáis concientizar, pero la persona que formuló la pregunta dijo que según el contexto en el que estaba trabajando tenía que utilizar concienciar.Aquí pasa como allí pero a la inversa, si usas concientizar no te entiende nadie.


----------



## beatrizg

Lo que yo no entiendo es, en un caso como este, quien decide cual es el termino estandar?


----------



## cristóbal

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Lo que yo no entiendo es, en un caso como este, quien decide cual es el termino estandar?



Eso lo iba a preguntar yo.

De todos modos, no entiendo qué es todo el jaleo sobre anglicismos... ¿de verdad creéis que vais a perder vuestra lengua por la invasión de palabras foráneas?


----------



## Faith

Pues según creo yo, al igual que a mi me enseñan el inglés estandar (UK), el español estandar es el de España. Por los motivos que ya ha explicado Lutino. Aunque no se si al decir esto me van a quemar en la hoguera como a las brujas en la Edad Media


----------



## Lutino

No es cuestión de perder la lengua, es cuestión de que cada vez se utilizan más palabras inglesas cuando hay equivalente en castellano, esto se hace por "esnobismo" jajajaja (toma calco), era broma. Hay palabras nuevas que es lógico que se adapten ya que no existen en castellano, pero de ahí a pasarse de la raya...aunque algunas ya se dan hasta por buenas: reporte(report) por informe, remover(remove) por sacar, chance por oportunidad,handicap por obstáculo, etc.


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Eso lo iba a preguntar yo.
> 
> De todos modos, no entiendo qué es todo el jaleo sobre anglicismos... ¿de verdad creéis que vais a perder vuestra lengua por la invasión de palabras foráneas?



Dos preguntas---

1. La palabra "estándar" ¿es anglicismo?

2. Lutino ya nos ha dicho tantas veces que el español de España es la lengua estándar. Por eso repito mi pregunta de hace un par de días...



> Lutino ha dicho que,  "...Así que debemos enseñarles a los que aprenden las formas estándares y que más se utilizan,".
> 
> *¿Qué debemos hacer en los casos en que la forma 'que más se utilizan' no sea la forma estandar?*



Mi tercera pregunta ya la ha preguntado Beatriz.

Gracias,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Lutino

1)Sí y como he dicho ya unas cuantas veces si no hay palabra en castellano se suele adoptar al igual que en Inglaterra utilizan siesta y fiesta. Estándar no tiene equivalente en castellano. AL igual que en inglés hay palabras francesas o de origen francés (facade).
2)Normalmente siempre se enseña la lengua estándar, como es el caso del inglés. A la hora de traducir pues como ya he dicho varias veces pues depende del lector meta.


----------



## cristóbal

Lutino said:
			
		

> 1)Sí y como he dicho ya unas cuantas veces si no hay palabra en castellano se suele adoptar al igual que en Inglaterra utilizan siesta y fiesta. Estándar no tiene equivalente en castellano. AL igual que en inglés hay palabras francesas o de origen francés (facade).
> 2)Normalmente siempre se enseña la lengua estándar, como es el caso del inglés. A la hora de traducir pues como ya he dicho varias veces pues depende del lector meta.



1) estándar no puede ser "norma"?
2) Mira, en EEUU no se enseña PARA NADA el español peninsular.  Ni en América se enseña mucho el inglés británico.  Es cuestíon de lugar... ¿Dónde van a utilizar español los que lo aprenden en EEUU?  -Pues, lo más probable es que sea en América, así que no sirve aprender español peninsular.  Pasa igual en España, la gente aprende inglés británico porque es lógico, no porque es la lengua 'estándar'... me parece un disparate esto de lengua 'estándar'.


----------



## cuchuflete

La pregunta queda sin respuesta.  Si la forma más usada no es la forma estándar,
¿Cuál es la palabra que uno debe usar?  No lo pregunto para fastidiar, sino para entender bien en lo que consiste 'lo correcto'.

gracias,
Cuchu


----------



## cristóbal

No creo que exista la respuesta, ya que no existe la forma "estándar" fuera de las mentes de algunos ideólogos.  Te preguntaría yo, ¿Quién ha inventado esta idea?  ¿No será un español?


----------



## cristóbal

Y por cierto, si queréis utilizar palabras inglesas cuando no tenéis una palabra adecuada en vuestra hermosísima lengua (lo digo en serio, eh) (pero lo siguiente es broma POR FAVOR, ¡utilizádlas correctamente!
ZAPPING no existe!
PARKING no es un lugar.  No existe "a parking" en ninguna parte del mundo de habla inglesa.
y seguro que hay un montón de otras.


----------



## Fernando

Yo conozco a gente que cree que "puenting" es una palabra inglesa. De hecho no conozco la palabra en inglés para esta actividad.

Como no soy traductor he aprendido mucho leyendo esta serie de mensajes. Muy instructivo. 

En mi opinión personal odio tanto concienciar como concientizar. Son neolingua política (¿marxista en este caso?). Prefiero los circunloquios "Tomar conciencia" o "darse cuenta". ¿Cuando decimos "hay que concienciarse/concientizarse" no queremos decir "hay que asumir"? 

Y sí, soy partidario de un castellano estándar, aunque sea un blanco móvil en cualquier caso. Claramente el español de Madrid no es un buen ejemplo de castellano normalizable. Yo prefiero algo que sea en lo que se entienden un mexicano de Chiapas con un andaluz de Huelva (o un andaluz de Huelva y otro de Almería, que es igual o más difícil). Claramente eso va a ser cada vez más "cuadra" que "manzana".

El concientizador que lo desconcience buen desconcientizador será.


----------



## cristóbal

bueno... en EEUU se llama "Bungee jumping" pero igual hay otros nombres.


----------



## cuchuflete

bungee 
    1930, "elastic rope;" used in late 19c. British schoolboy slang for "rubber eraser;" probably from notions of bouncy and spongy; first record of bungee jumping is from 1979.


----------



## cristóbal

WELL, I'll be darned, it appears that British schoolchildren are now the official creators of el inglés estándar.


----------



## sergio11

¿Como era eso de la Real Academia infiltrada por argentinos?  ¿Podrías elaborar un poco más sobre eso?  Parece interesante.


----------



## Marc1

el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Qué signfica eso Marc1?



Ha ha, le debo una respuesta a mi amigo el novato.

Cuchuflito es un Argentinismo que significa algo chico e indefinido, lo mismo que decir cosita, o el "coso"....sin relacion ninguna con la pesona que se apoda "cuchuflete" en este lugar.

Por supesto que no figura en ningun diccionario que se respete ... por ahora al menos. Debido a mi particular y crónica ausencia de admiración por la RAE, me imagino a sus miembros haciendo fervientes averiguaciones semánticas y culturales para ver de incorporar la palabra cuchuflito, y listarla prolijamente en orden alfabético después de cuarto y antes de culo. (Con perdón de la palabra, debidamente autorizada por la acamedia real)


----------



## cuchuflete

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿Como era eso de la Real Academia infiltrada por argentinos? ¿Podrías elaborar un poco más sobre eso? Parece interesante.



Los infiltrantes, o bien infiltirizantes en algunos países, se dedican al muy importante estándarizamiento y clasificación de los vocablos dialécticos _sui generis, _o sea las palabras que no se entiende ni en BsAs, ni en México, ni en España, ni tampoco en el mundo de habla espanglish.


----------



## vic_us

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Cuchuflito es un Argentinismo que significa algo chico e indefinido, lo mismo que decir cosita, o el "coso"....sin relacion ninguna con la pesona que se apoda "cuchuflete" en este lugar.



*MERCADO DE ABASTO*
*Liliana Felipe*

            dedicado a los changarines del Mercado de Abasto de Villa María.              Córdoba. Argentina.

Agarré mi canasto y me fuí tempranito
            al Mercado de Abasto,
            a comprar verdurita porque p'al asao
            no me alcanza la guita.
            Y pensando si compro...lechuga o tomate
            o me como una mixta o me lanzo a la pista
            o me compro manteca o me chupo una...
            y no saben con quién me encontré!
            Con La Bocacha, El Picucha, Tatita, Gareca,
            El Puchero, Perico, Cachete y El Peine,
            Cucha e´Perro, El Galgo, La Vaca y Ñancul,
            Juan Sin Ropa, El Doré, Pata de Oso y Baroja,
            Cachicoi, Despeinado, El Urraca y El Fino,
             Cuchuflito, La Víbora, El Zorro y Jesús y Jesús.
            Y El Hueso e'Goma, El Budín, La Pupera, El Lampa,
            Sopa e'Yuyo, Piñero, El Campeón y Falasca,
            Cotolengo, El Vizcacha, La Luna y El Suaje,
            Cara e'Culo, El Tordo, El Cabeza y El Gali,
            El Costilla, El Rata, El Morsa, El Peludo,
            Percherón. El Mentira,El Loche y La Sosa y La Sosa.
            Quiero enviar éste día un saludo especial
            a mi hermano El Fatiga,
            a mi hermano El Oreja, a mi viejo a mi vieja,
            a mi tío a mi tía,
            a mi hermana Estercita, a mis 12 sobrinos
            al amor que me espera al fiscal Strasera,
            al amor que he perdido, al que no he conocido
            y a cualquiera que pase un saludo cordial.


----------



## Narda

Help please, I need to post a thread and can't find the command!

I need to find the translation for "fulfilment services"

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## el_novato

Marc1 said:
			
		

> ....sin relacion ninguna con la pesona que se apoda "cuchuflete" en este lugar. ..



Muy bien, porque ya le iba a jalar las orejas, el maestre se ha portado bien conmigo, y estamos para dar la cara por los amigos.

Marc1, gracias por lo de amigo.  A pesar de tu polémica persona, digo, participaciones, te tengo como una persona culta y preparada, y de verdad que te respeto.  


Saludos.  

P.D. Por lo que veo, no hicieron un rollito y se lo metieron en el bolsillo, con lo de conciencar y concientizar.


----------



## Marc1

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Los infiltrantes, o bien infiltirizantes en algunos países, se dedican al muy importante estándarizamiento y clasificación de los vocablos dialécticos _sui generis, _o sea las palabras que no se entiende ni en BsAs, ni en México, ni en España, ni tampoco en el mundo de habla espanglish.



Momentito... pluma pluma!
Que es eso de contaminar el idioma original con palabrejas importadas como Sui generis?   
Aparte "sui generis " me suena a otro género, el suinus grossus,   vaya falta de respeto!


----------



## Marc1

el_novato said:
			
		

> Marc1, gracias por lo de amigo.  A pesar de tu polémica persona, digo, participaciones, te tengo como una persona culta y preparada, y de verdad que te respeto.



Gracias Novato, le voy a agregar a mi extensa lista de admiradores, usted es ....esteee...bueno que va, segundo, (primera va mi hija de 12 años)


----------



## el_novato

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Gracias Novato, le voy a agregar a mi extensa lista de admiradores, usted es ....esteee...bueno que va, segundo, (primera va mi hija de 12 años)


  

Saludos hasta donde quiera que se encuentre Marc1.


----------



## belén

Desde luego, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo en que el español que se enseña a lo largo y ancho del mundo es el de España 
Como ha puntualizado Cristóbal, en EEUU no se enseña el español de España (por cierto y sin mala fe, no digamos "español peninsular" que las Canarias y las Baleares reivindican su trocito que les corresponde ) y en el resto del mundo, hay multitud de ejemplos de personas que están aprendiendo el español NO de España. 
Sin ir más lejos, el otro día tuve una conversación en perfecto español - con acento argentino - con una ciudadana japonesa...¿Habrá vivido en Argentina? ¿O quizá su profesora  de español de Tokio es de Rosario? Ahhh...no sé...Pero desde luego, lo bonito es que nos entendimos perfectamente.

Un saludo,
Belén


----------



## Lutino

Si yo no digo que se enseñe en todo el mundo, solo digo que es el estándar, son solo nociones lingüísticas, es el original y por ello el estándar. Os guste o no siempre será el estándar, echadle un ojo a cualquier libro de sociolingüística y no tergiverséis más mis palabras que entendéis lo que queréis, jajajaja


----------



## el_novato

Lo que es tener ganas de hacer algo, sin hacer nada. De repente me dio la gana, digo el gusto, de escribir algo, y que mejor que hacerlo con los expertos.

Saludos.   Al final todo es una broma.  Como dijeran las sabias palabras, todo es vanidad.




			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> .. A mi personalmente me resulta irritante observar la incorporación al idioma de palabras que provienen del mal uso y pobre vocabulario *consequencia *  de una ausencia de educación formal, pero tengo bien claro que nadie me reserva el derecho de oponerme salvo con *my  * propia seleccion de vocablos. ...



   Veamos, esta formando una mezcla de español, inglés y, ¿qué más?.   A lo dialectal le has dado por el culto, digo, en la torre

*  Ha sustituido mi por my = spanglish.          Está peyorando el idioma

*  Ha sustituido consecuencia por consequencia =      Ha matado la lingüística.

Espero que no desate con esto la ira de los dramaturgos, digo, de los académicos  , por su texto en español contaminado con una palabra del inglés general, digo general, porque imagino que "my", ha de tener el mismo significado en USA, UK, Scotland, Australia, , 

Pero conociendo su perfil, esto es consecuencia lógica de los idiomas que domina; iba a poner lengua, pero no sea que le antoje con mostaza.  

¿Le ha pasado alguna vez que le estén hablando o preguntando algo, y conteste en otro idioma?.


Real Depradora Española. RAE por sus siglas en español.



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> ... Lo mas cómico de toda esta debacle es que la organización que peca mas que todos en esto es la misma RAE que se afana en "oficializar" las palabras mas absurdas con una celeridad de lo mas extraña. Y que yo sepa la RAE es española ... o es que tiene argentinos infiltrados?



Bueno, me retiro, tengo actividades ( hummm, espero que no digan que es derivado de activities).  

MEJOR DIGO: Me retiro, tengo labores que realizar.

Saludos amigos


----------



## vic_us

Lutino said:
			
		

> Si yo no digo que se enseñe en todo el mundo, solo digo que es el estándar, son solo nociones lingüísticas, es el original y por ello el estándar. Os guste o no siempre será el estándar, echadle un ojo a cualquier libro de sociolingüística y no tergiverséis más mis palabras que entendéis lo que queréis, jajajaja



Mi nombre es Paco,
Si no la gano,
La empato.

¡No afloje nunca Lutino!


----------



## Narda

Una última observación sobre esto:  Yo creo que hay que dale importancia a la belleza fonética también.  Escuchemos:

Concientizar

Concienciar

Con mil disculpas, yo me inclino por la primera.


----------



## Marc1

el_novato said:
			
		

> Al final todo es una broma.  Como dijeran las sabias palabras, todo es vanidad.
> 
> Veamos, esta formando una mezcla de español, inglés y, ¿qué más?.   A lo dialectal le has dado por el culto, digo, en la torre
> 
> *  Ha sustituido mi por my = spanglish.          Está peyorando el idioma
> 
> *  Ha sustituido consecuencia por consequencia =      Ha matado la lingüística.
> 
> Pero conociendo su perfil, esto es consecuencia lógica de los idiomas que domina; iba a poner lengua, pero no sea que le antoje con mostaza.
> 
> ¿Le ha pasado alguna vez que le estén hablando o preguntando algo, y conteste en otro idioma?.



Haha Novato, me pasa muchas veces porque tengo 8 o 10 años trabajando de intérprete y la verdad que yo pienso en inglés al menos en el trabajo. Tengo que hacer un esfuerzo consciente para cambiar a español o a otro idioma. Muchas veces escribo quando en vez de cuando porque así se escribe "cua" en italiano. A veces estoy trabajando con el piloto automático puesto y me hablan en ingles y lo digo en español, me hablan en español y allá va en inglés. Pero en una de esas al cliente se le da por decir algo en inglés y antes que me doy cuenta le hablo en español al entrevistando que me mira desconcertado....

Yo creo que el tema del correcto o incorrecto idioma, o del "original" y el "dialecto", tiene raíces mas profundas que las lingüísticas con o sin mostaza. 

El vocabulario que elegimos para hablar/escribir es nuestra carta de presentación, es la expresión no solo verbal sino social, cultural, histórica, geográfica de nuestra persona.

Es interesante observar a inmigrantes recién llegados que aprenden el inglés en el trabajo. Al buscar uno o mas compañeros que le auxilien en esta tarea, se asocian con aquellos que ellos consideran se parecen mas al nivel socio cultural del que provienen y aprenden el inglés de ese estrato social. 

Pareciera que en nuestro subconsciente tenemos un sistema de "castas", por falta de una palabra mejor, que aceptamos y ponemos en práctica al elegir las palabras que van a expresar nuestras ideas.

El reclamo de ser el dueño del idioma "original" y reclasificar a los demás en "dialectos", es lo mismo que hace una persona de cierta educación, rotulando a las palabras usadas por otros menos educados, de ordinarias.

El idioma español viajó a América con Colón en 1497 si no me equivoco. 
Ese idioma no es el mismo que se habla en España ahora, 500 años cambiaron el idioma español en España en Méjico en Chile y en las islas Filipinas. Ese cambio simultáneo, producto de una serie de factores, fue un cambio paralelo e independiente de distintos idiomas con un origen común. 
Que alguien después de 500 años se le ocurra decir que el Español de 2004 es el "original" y tiene reclamo de correcto y los demás son dialectos es tan absurdo como si los chinos le echaran en cara a los Japoneses de haber distorsionado el idioma de ellos o los Franceses a los Ingleses.

Yo creo que la convivencia entre seres humanos es suficientemente difícil como para agregarle una carga mas. Reconozcamos que todos tenemos (como se traduciría "a chip on our shoulder"?) algún tipo de carga social y nos creemos mejores que algún otro, y es natural que por eso defendemos la forma y el vocabulario que elegimos para comunicarnos. Sin embargo a medida que conocemos mas idiomas y diferentes grupos de personas el "status" pasa a ser algo que se relega a segundo plano.

Ayer tuve que dar una conferencia a un grupo de Chinos con la ayuda de un intérprete. Antes de que empezara le pregunté a una de las mujeres como se dice "Hola que tal" en Mandarín, (Creo que era algo así como Ha Ma Ní) y les sorprendí al empezar diciendoles hola que tal en Mandarín.

Creen que por ventura se disgustaron por mi pronunciación probablemente pésima? Claro que no! por lo contrario ese pequeño esfuerzo que hice para transponer la barrera idiomática me valió una hora de una audiencia interesada y preguntona. El idioma puede ser una torre de marfil o una mano tendida, es nuestra elección que hacemos con él.


----------



## vic_us

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Ayer tuve que dar una conferencia a un grupo de Chinos con la ayuda de un intérprete. Antes de que empezara le pregunté a una de las mujeres como se dice "Hola que tal" en Mandarín, (Creo que era algo así como Ha Ma Ní) y les sorprendí al empezar diciendoles hola que tal en Mandarín.



I posted some Spanish words translated into Chinese in another thread. In case someone missed them, I'm posting them again. 

* Chino*

 Cabello sucio: chin-champú.

  Descalzo: chin chinela. 

    Divorcio: chau-chochán. 

    Excitado: yaminabo taduro. 

    Gaucho cagado de frío: chin chu poncho. 

    Hombre delgado: fla ku ching. 

    Huérfano: chinchupale chinchumale. 

    Intestino: chin-chu-lin. 

      Hacer el amor: alcolchon chin calchones. 

    Náufrago: chin-chu-lancha. 

    Pobre: chin lu, chin agua y chin ga.


The complete list can be found at

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=11208&page=20&pp=10


----------



## belén

Voy a cerrar este thread porque ya se está convirtiendo en un patio de vecinas  

Saludos,

Belén


----------

